# Brand New to Bullies and needs some help.



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

First off, GREAT SITE. I have read and read and read till I was broke from going to Chuys ever night to eat and read before going to work. So I am totally new to Bullies, Pitbulls, American, Stafford, etc. I work a lot with humane society to rehabilitate Pitbulls but most of them are mixed with something else. What I am looking for is pretty select, but I am not sure that it even qualifies as a Bully according to a lot of posts. So I have heard the stories of Pitbull/American/English Bulldog Mix to create a "Bully Pit". Read here there is no such animal really. Read that Miagi Bloodline is mixed with Frenchie. So on and so on. So what is really out there? What Constitutes a true American Bully?

I have seen Breeders that report they breed:
1. XL or XXL
2. Standard
3. Pocket
4. Pocket XL.

I, unfortunately, cannot have a "Pitbull"living at my house. In fact legislation is trying to be passed in state of Texas to ban the breed al together and the city I live in wont allow them nor does the HOA. However as I understand it, am American Bully, being its own breed now, doesnt qualify as a true 100% Pitbull, has a much better temperament and thus they can stop me from having one.

I like the Bullies on the smaller side and still have the strength and energy of the standard and still take it out fishing on the boat. But I have seen images of Standards that dont look much bigger than a pocket. Its all so confusing.

So what I need is some visual assistance on the different Sizes that still come under the heading of American Bully. I know straight legs and paws, no outward bulging of legs or paws turned outward or inward.

I think this link (Sorry cant post images yet) is exactly what I am looking for. Long first post, but if I am going to spend the money for a perfect next best friend, fishing buddy, family dog, I want to make sure I am getting what I pay for. I appreciate your time in reading this and really hope someone can put it in plain, straight to the point, bullet points and pictures and then maybe suggest where I can look to find the best of the best. Don't "Plan" on breeding. But one can never tell.

Breeders I have looked at: Everyone I could find and seems like everyone says something different. The only one that, TO ME, is upfront and "appears" to have the best information is GrindHouse Bullies.

Chris

And here is the link. Its at Grindhouse Bullies and its the only picture on their "Standard" Page.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...ki7jOx57H-kxgo7Ein7aQWKA&ust=1435535560372742


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Welcome! 

Unfortunately, the general public uses the term Pit Bull as an umbrella term to cover all bull breeds, and consider all bull breeds to be one and the same. Because of that, American Bullies will almost certainly fall within the category of banned breeds/dogs where there are Pit Bull bans in place. That said, please ensure you receive written permission from your landlord, the HOA, the town, and whoever else may have a say in what dog you can or can't own before going out and getting one. Too many people have to rehome their dogs because they assume rather than making sure it's okay beforehand. 

I'm not a Bully expert by any means, so I'll leave your questions to those with more experience. I do know that there is no such thing as a Bully Pit or an XL Pit Bull. There are five American Bully standards: Pocket, Standard, Classic, Extreme, and XL. If you want a healthy, functional dog, I highly suggest you spend some time researching breeders and go with one that works and health tests their dogs for hereditary health issues. There is an overwhelming amount of shady breeders in the Bully world, and while some owner/breeders are doing great things with their dogs, many are just in it for the money and do not care about the dogs that they are creating and how they may suffer due to their poor breeding practices. I wish you luck in finding a dog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My experiences in rescue led me to seeking a quality bully as well. Research and kennel visits are the most important part of your search. The link to the site you posted is very informative and accurate, but can they back it up when you visit their facility? Face it, all pups are cute but do they hold up to the test of time! You want to see the adults they produced and actually put your hands on them. You want to SEE the ped and get a straight answer to every question you ask about it. The breeder I chose was Stateline bullies in Wisconsin. His door is always open to anyone who wants to see and learn what he is doing with his dogs. Kennels were spotless and there wasn't a turd to be found anywhere on his property. They have 14 dogs in their breeding program, all peds and health certs were on the table. His dogs were healthy, clean and happy, and are well socialized. 
You should concider health, temperment and conformation.... In that order. 
I like the pocket bullies, the ability to keep up with my lifestyle and social life was most important to me and my family.... The pocket fit the bill perfectly. Thick, sturdy and strong, he can run, bike and boat all day long... Almost as well as my apbt's. 
With your experience in rescue, you will spot the red flags as soon as they pop up. I suggest that you not support a breeder who doesn't surpass your expectations.
Thanks for your time
Re dog dave


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Here is the best example of the diff classes I've come across. I hope it helps


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

Thanks BCdogs for the info. Interesting no matter how much you read someone will always say it straight. I believe you are correct and that tells me that the ones stating that their bullies are not classified as pits and thus are not subject to the same rules and regulations, means they are or have mixed bread with bulldogs or something else. I verified with HOA and they said they can make an exception to the pocket size since they are much smaller. Was planning on moving first of next year but having to put that of for two more years. Either way I am to get a pup but we'll wait till we find the right one.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

redog,

Thanks for the info. Love the pic. Definitely looking for a fishing buddy. Thanks to for the pic of the different classes and for the name of the breeder you used. I have been to two. Not here to throw anyone under the bus because maybe they were just having a bad week, but they were a disaster the minute I drove up. Dogs roaming around free. The smell....was horrendous. They said I should have let them know I was coming. My big thing is they can pass a Surprise visit, they got their shtuff together. I will definitely look them up and go out for a visit. I really like the Pockets. I think I got it down now what I should be looking for. Straight Legs, Now bowing. Paws forward. Blocked head. I am not into the extreme. They look like dogs on Roids. Any suggestions on Food? I see a lot of breeders also put their dogs on Supplements. Never seen so many supplements for a dog breed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Where you located?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Check out dogfoodadvisor.com and aim for a food that's 4-5 stars. Try and avoid foods that use corn, soy, or wheat products, they are unnecessary fillers and can be common allergens. I feed Acana and personally love Champion Petfoods (Acana & Orijen). I also don't find supplements to be necessary unless your dog has some sort of deficiency which it shouldn't if on a quality diet. The only supplements I use are a glucosamine/chondroitin for joint health and raw eggs once a week to keep my dogs' coats nice and shiny. Any products claiming to slap muscle on your dog are just a scam, nothing a good diet, proper exercise & some good genes won't do for your dog.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

Redog,

I am located in the DFW area Texas. Specifically live 46 miles north of Dallas Love Field, where I work for SWA, in Anna TX.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

BCDogs,

Dont want to Roid, Muscle up my dog with supplements. I just see a lot of them around, and I have read a lot of "top" quality breeders use them. I know its not right. I forgot the name of food I use now, its 80% Salmon, Chicken stalk and some veggies. Thats why its like $60 for a 10lb bag.


----------

